# Lanber shotguns



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Anyone have any experience with Lanber shotguns? O/U Made in spain. looked at a couple today (trading in the old sp10) didn't look to bad. alot nicer than the Baikal. Just looking to see if anyone here has anything good or bad to say about them. Thanks for any input . Jim


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

I think they are roundly considered a very nice o/u for the price. They would be much higher quality/consistency than the Baikal. Go to www.shotgunworld.com and check out the forums.


----------



## caglatz (Aug 21, 2006)

A fellow duck hunter here in NJ swears by them. Says its the best o/u you can get (for $800) for less than $2000.
They look nice but that's about all I know firsthand. a lot of people like them.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Lanber owners seem to love them

Here is a link to a forum for Lanber owners

http://boardreader.com/fp/Shotgunworld_com_Welcome_to_th_13071/Lanber_397667.html


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

I poked around on the shotgunworld forums and they don't look that bad. Most opinions were pretty high of them. And for the money they look even better. They even give a 5 year guarantee on them.... So hopefully this saterday I will be less one SP10 and plus one Lanber O/U. Thanks Jim


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

Michael McIntosh gave them a glowing review about 10 years ago in Shooting Sportsman. A friend of mine who has since moved had one, which I think he paid $600 dollars for back then, and it was a lot of gun for the money.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

WME said:


> Michael McIntosh gave them a glowing review about 10 years ago in Shooting Sportsman. A friend of mine who has since moved had one, which I think he paid $600 dollars for back then, and it was a lot of gun for the money.


I remember that review, but almost every review MM wrote made me crazy. For a week or so after I read each one, I just didn't know how I could live without one... But actually, I shoot auto's better.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

I myself was in the market for a middle of the road O/U in 20ga. Did TONS of research and got it down to 2 guns. The Lanber and CZ. I liked the Lanber, but bought the CZ, only because friends had them and love theirs. The CZ cost me $587 new. It is NICE! Very balanced, and fits me well. Real goodlooking too.

I own a Browning Citori Satin Hunter in 12ga that has nothing on the CZ.


----------



## Joel Thorstad (Nov 10, 2007)

I have a lanber o/u and I have been very impressed with it so far.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Joel, where did you get yours? I've been in search all over the midwest for one and the closest I found was a shooting range in central WI that occasionally orders in a few but they want a volume of them sold before ordering.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

TroyFeeken said:


> Joel, where did you get yours? I've been in search all over the midwest for one and the closest I found was a shooting range in central WI that occasionally orders in a few but they want a volume of them sold before ordering.



Have you tried the dealer locater?

http://www.lanberusa.com/dealerlocator.asp

CDNN also has them in their current flyer on page 44
http://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/cdnn/CDNN2008-1.pdf


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

CDNN has been sold out of them for quite some time. After they put the flier out they were gone within days. Called to try and get one


----------



## Joel Thorstad (Nov 10, 2007)

Mine came from a local gun shop, I picked it out for a friend who wanted to try huntin, just didnt care for it so i bought it from him, it was won in a raffle by someone and traded for an autoloader, NIB. I had never seen one before but the wood-metal fit was excellent, engraving was very nice and was a well made gun all together so I told him if I was buying, thats what I would get.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Well after this discussion and after looking for quite a long time for a decent O/U and a respectable price I decided to go in full search mode for a 2087 12 Ga. After calling a bunch of dealers and finding them in stock was almost impossible and not finding one close by I came across one for sale on Nodakoutdoors.com. The guy was close enough that I could shoulder it and dropped the hammer and bought it.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=51727&highlight=

Picked it up over the weekend and shot 100 rounds through it last night at the range on trap and skeet. Overall I'm extremely happy with my purchase and the way it shoots is also very impressive. As a typical trap shooter of the 12-15 hit range with my 12 Ga Winchester, I stepped to the line and my first round I pulled off a 15 right off the bat to then shoot my best round of 20 by nights end.

The gun is pretty light so the recoil is a little more than expected, but all in all the gun swings really really nice and is truly a fun gun to shoot! At that price, I couldn't pass up a nearly new gun that could be considered a collector item even though it's a shooter for me.


----------

